# UNEXCEPTABLE GREETING!!!!



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey shocked us all yesterday by her behavior towards a visitor... she has always barked at the door bell but once we've answered it and told her "it's only blah blah blah" she has a sniff and happily goes back to her bed. Yesterdays Visitor was barked at growled at, all her hackles were up and when her ears went back and her eyes seemed wild I knew this wasn't just a warning!!!!
The door routine was just the same as any other day and luckily my husband knows the visitor well - unlike Purdey but we were all friendly.
how do I get her to understand that the visitors we let in are ok and the ones that let themselves in are the baddies?
Do I just hope this was a one off or do I address this head on? if the latter then how do I go about this without putting another visitor at risk. 

Purdey is just the biggest softy and layed back it seems totally out of character??

kind regards
BB


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sometimes it just happens. As time goes by they seem to get more experienced at determining who does and does not belong. They will get confused from time to time, so you have to help them along. It is one of their "jobs" and they seem to take it seriously.

I always hold my dogs back until I can judge their reaction with every visitor, and if necessary introduce them.
If the visitor is a "dog person", just have them give her a treat and toss her toy for him. They'll have a new best friend.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Many thanks Gunnr your advise is good to hear, somethings sometimes spiral out of control very quick and I just wanted to make sure I was going to be ready for it!

BB


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

This should be handled immediately...not a wait and see type behavior. If you wait and see, and it gets worse training becomes harder.

At least for the next month I would leash her and have someone hold her at a reasonable distance from the door until her behavior can be read and she is OK. Then I would keep the leash on for the first few minutes should you need to grab her. If she starts growling and continues barking once you've given her the "enough" command (or whatever you use) she should get a leash correction until she quits, or get put away. She needs to know that this behavior won't be tolerated from the get go.


----------

